# Help reassembling GE Washer Timer TMW12G04



## jimmmer (Apr 23, 2020)

Hi all. I am in lockdown because of COVID-19 and my washer went down. All the service places are close so I check it and found a broken plastic part in the timer switch. I am now have problem reassembling the switch, especially with the correct positioning of a white lever. Can anyone help?
Thanks
Part # TMW12G04 (175d6604p053)


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Those complete switches seem to be available on line. I'm failing to see a reason to re-assemble a broken timer. :biggrin2:


----------



## jimmmer (Apr 23, 2020)

SeniorSitizen said:


> Those complete switches seem to be available on line. I'm failing to see a reason to re-assemble a broken timer. :biggrin2:


thanks for your reply. Yes i found one online but i am in the Caribbean, my island is being affected by COVID and was locked down since March 26 and its look like it will continue until the end of March. I just need it to hold up until then. When i reassemble it is washing but not switching between modes and i am afraid switching it manually will cause damage. but we have to wash especially on the days we are allow out.


----------



## diyorpay (Sep 21, 2010)

Found this:


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Consider taking a look at this site for a temporary repair.


https://www.thistothat.com/


----------



## ORIGINAL MOUNTAIN MAN (12 mo ago)

SeniorSitizen said:


> Those complete switches seem to be available on line. I'm failing to see a reason to re-assemble a broken timer. :biggrin2:





SeniorSitizen said:


> Those complete switches seem to be available on line. I'm failing to see a reason to re-assemble a broken timer. :biggrin2:


I fail to see the reason why you would reply with a useless and quite frankly a snide comment that was neither helpful nor thought provoking. It doesn't really matter what or how you feel the question was, as I recall,how to reassemble the timer particularly the white plasitc lever. I think we all know that timers are available on line but that gets us no closer to reassembling his timer. IF YOUR NOT HELPING, YOUR HINDERING.Did you consider that it is "Broke" because the plastic lever needs to be put in position?1


----------



## JoseMartin (8 mo ago)

hello 
i have the same problem whit my washer, the same part number TMW12G04 175D6604P053, can you repair your timer ?
thank you


----------

